# Source for Vacuum Seal Bags ?



## Skittles2u (Apr 13, 2005)

I thought I had bookmarked a thread about an alternative source for "foodsaver" bags that were in bulk and more reasonable.

Does any one have some links to share? I've tried searching in several forums and I'm not able to find the thread that had links to sources for the bags that would work with the Foodsaver machine, but were less expensive. I'm looking for pint and quart size bags, since I'm wanting to seal 1-person portions. thank you


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Skittles I am going to PM you after I find my ebay source name so I can give you a link.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I saw some nice reusable ones with a ziplok at the top that were priced reasonable. Ill see if I can dig up a link. They were designed to be used with any vac sealer.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

www.FoodVacBags.com


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I buy mine from http://www.dcprocessingequipment.com/store They were recommended by dehydrate2store.

They have pint, quart, gallon and a larger one. Bags are thick and hold a better seal for me than the foodsaver bags which seem to not be as thick the last several years. Only option is to purchase is 100 bag lots.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Steff's source has equal or better pricing than mine; plus her source bags are BPA free. I'm going to save link for next time I need bags.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm confused in that the video I saw did not show "bags". Instead, it showed a roll that could be cut to any length and the foodsaver used to seal one end before placing produce in it for a 2nd sealing that would take the air out. Why are people looking for "bags"?


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I use both. The roll allows ability to make any size bag: large or small. The premade bags offer convenience. My dinner plates fit perfectly in the gallon size bags which makes preparing leftover freezer meals very easy. Also, having the bags exactly the same size makes things easier to stack in my freezer. The site Steff mentioned carries both rolls and bags.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Skittles2u said:


> I thought I had bookmarked a thread about an alternative source for "foodsaver" bags that were in bulk and more reasonable.
> 
> Does any one have some links to share? I've tried searching in several forums and I'm not able to find the thread that had links to sources for the bags that would work with the Foodsaver machine, but were less expensive. I'm looking for pint and quart size bags, since I'm wanting to seal 1-person portions. thank you


Why can't you use the custom system from rolls instead of bags? I wouldn't use bags when I could custome make what I need.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

am1too said:


> Why can't you use the custom system from rolls instead of bags? I wouldn't use bags when I could custome make what I need.


 I have a lot of trouble making bags from the roll. May be my machine but the bag has to be cut nearly perfectly straight to seal. They are less expensive but such a pain to fool with for me that I prefer the bags.


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

www.foodsaver.com


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

wanda1950 - any chance you quilt? If so, do what I do, use your rotary cutter and ruler! Straight every time, do up a bunch of them at one time!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

It must be your machine. I have re sealed bags I tore open.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

http://sorbentsystems.com/specialsurfacebags.html Better quality than what I was buying off ebay and less expensive.

I also used to buy only rolls, but when you've got a lot to store, the rolls get tedious real fast.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I buy my rolls from Foodsaver. They sell me the 11" X 16 ' for $5.00. I wash and re-use the bags that I make.


----------

